# 5 year residence card in Portugal



## mixme

Hello

Can I get some advice please?

I've been in Portugal for 6 months, and married to a Portuguese citizen. I was issued a 5 year residence card which will expire in 2013. My husband works in London but my visa request to visit him was declined (at Her Majesty's request) because I worked for more than 20 hours when I was a student there in 2006 

My questions are, how long will it take to get a Portuguese passport and the permanent yellow residence card? and with my temporary residence card, can I travel within the Schengen (NOT EU) states or do i need a visa too? 

Obrigado


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Mixme

Surly all Eu citizens are allowed free passage within the eu. Are you not from an EU country. If not so that a Forum member can help please leave some information that may get an answer.

Peter


----------



## mixme

My question is clear enough, thanks


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Mixme

Sorry didn't notice country of origin. Hope someone comes along who can help.

Peter


----------



## MrBife

You can travel within Schengen space until 2013 with your existing residency card and proof of ID (your Nigerian passport) but not to the UK as it is not a Schengen country.

You can make a separate application for a PT passport since you have PT residency and are married to a PT citizen. This will enable you to travel to the UK without a visa.

There is no fixed time for these things and the procedure can take ages


----------



## CraneVal

Hi Mixme,

All the best for your marriage.

MrBife, has a point there regarding the travel within the Schengen space, you can freely travel anywhere within the Schengen area, you do not need a visa whatsoever to do so.

Sorry to be the bearer of these news, but you will only be able to apply for Portuguese citizenship after the period of 3yrs being married to a PT citizen!!! And there is no way to go around that. Your present CR (cartão de residência) is of course valid 5yrs, within that time you can take care of the naturalisation process, and if PT nationality is granted to you, you will no further have a CR, as that will be substituted by a PT ID card.

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Val

Yes, of course there is fixed time, and your process of naturalisation will not take more than 6 months for your case particularly (if you weren't getting naturalisation through marriage it would take upto 2 yrs), however this is not your immediate necessity apparently.

You should check your options at the CNAI centers, they will inform you thoroughly regarding


----------



## CraneVal

continuation to the last phrase: 
You should check your options at the CNAI centers, they will inform you thoroughly regarding the nationality process.


----------



## mixme

Thank you so much for your responses, its been great help!


----------



## CraneVal

Anytime, the best of luck!


----------



## jenny_2011

mixme said:


> Hello
> 
> Can I get some advice please?
> 
> I've been in Portugal for 6 months, and married to a Portuguese citizen. I was issued a 5 year residence card which will expire in 2013. My husband works in London but my visa request to visit him was declined (at Her Majesty's request) because I worked for more than 20 hours when I was a student there in 2006
> 
> My questions are, how long will it take to get a Portuguese passport and the permanent yellow residence card? and with my temporary residence card, can I travel within the Schengen (NOT EU) states or do i need a visa too?
> 
> Obrigado


hi mixme...where are you living in portugal now...I am living in coimbra city and my husband works in London too but I did not apply the uk visa so I am thinking to do that.I am scare if they give decline me like you...they are moving the embassy in spain now.sorry can you tell me ..what paper did you apply for visa ?please tell me..thanks


----------



## mixme

jenny_2011 said:


> hi mixme...where are you living in portugal now...I am living in coimbra city and my husband works in London too but I did not apply the uk visa so I am thinking to do that.I am scare if they give decline me like you...they are moving the embassy in spain now.sorry can you tell me ..what paper did you apply for visa ?please tell me..thanks



Hi,you can apply for the family permit, i was declined the visiting visa but they gave me the family permit. Its EEA family permit or form VAF5, as long as your husband is working and can show he has a house(even shared accomodation) to accomodate you, and the marriage is genuine, you'll be fine.

All the best xx


----------



## jenny_2011

help me!can I apply the uk visa with passport and portugese resident card?do they will give me visa or not..please tell me.my husband is citizent portugese but he works in London..how can I visit him?


----------



## jenny_2011

mixme said:


> Hi,you can apply for the family permit, i was declined the visiting visa but they gave me the family permit. Its EEA family permit or form VAF5, as long as your husband is working and can show he has a house(even shared accomodation) to accomodate you, and the marriage is genuine, you'll be fine.
> 
> All the best xx


where are you living now?please hep me..how can I appy for the family permit?do they need my bank account?i just came here so I do not have any bank account yet...what papers do they need from me and my husband?i am so worry now...thank you so much


----------



## canoeman

jenny_2011 said:


> where are you living now?please hep me..how can I appy for the family permit?do they need my bank account?i just came here so I do not have any bank account yet...what papers do they need from me and my husband?i am so worry now...thank you so much


Your husband needs to apply for the "family reunification" from SEF, not you but if he works in London does that mean he's Resident in UK, in that case I think he might well have to apply there.

As a Non EU wife you are entitled to stay with him in another EU country for less than 3 months, providing you have a valid passport, you might also require an entry Visa depending on your country of origin.

If your husband is working then you can join him without any other requirements, but you are required to Register your presence.

This is the EU quidelines, but you should check your own situation and the country your in and intend moving too.

In your situation, as it's really not clear your staus here, you should really take some proffesional advice, rather than risk doing the wrong thing.


----------



## jenny_2011

*hi*

hi.sorry. where can my husband to apply for the "family reunification" from SEF in london?do you have adrress?can you tell me?please....worried...thank you so much


----------



## canoeman

jenny_2011 said:


> hi.sorry. where can my husband to apply for the "family reunification" from SEF in london?do you have adrress?can you tell me?please....worried...thank you so much


SEF is the Portuguese Service of Foreigners and Borders a department of the Ministry of the Interior 

Portal SEF

England's not quite as clear but I think he should initiallyt contact the Border Agency a department of the Home Office

UK Border Agency Visa Services Home Page


----------



## jenny_2011

i am apply from online now ...it is" reunion with my husband" and I do not know how long can I put "how long do you intend to stay in the uk?"i do know how long i put and they will give me...what should i do...thank you so much


----------



## canoeman

jenny_2011 said:


> i am apply from online now ...it is" reunion with my husband" and I do not know how long can I put "how long do you intend to stay in the uk?"i do know how long i put and they will give me...what should i do...thank you so much


I would again advise that you seek proffesional help, the EU guidelines state

If he is not working 3 months

If he is working, then presumably the lenght of time he spends in UK, but you must register that you are in UK.


----------



## pramayanav

*cance my T residency*

hello ... i am from Asian country and been staying in Portugal since 1 year and recently i have got a temporary residency of one year .. i have a few problem and i want to cancel my temporary residency so what is the process to cancel it


----------



## canoeman

If you are leaving Portugal then you cancel your temporary 1 year Residence at the office that issued it by so doing you lose your right to remain in Portugal


----------



## yahya khan

canoeman said:


> If you are leaving Portugal then you cancel your temporary 1 year Residence at the office that issued it by so doing you lose your right to remain in Portugal


Hi i married to pt woman and dont whats next to do stay in Portugal and I have no visa to remain and we want to go to uk


----------

